# How long did your autistic child need a pushchair when out and about?



## Kaylz--x

Hey everyone, As the title says how long did they need a buggy for? The only reason I ask this as I'm expecting baby number 2 when DD will be 33 months old and if I'll need a double pushchair. She DOES NOT like walking with reigns on and will tantrum like crazy and refuse to walk if I walk hand in hand with her :( I know all children are different and she could change loads in 6 months time but I'd just like to hear other peoples experiences please :flower: xxxxx


----------



## AllieM

My cousins autistic son did not like to sit still so he was out of the stroller before 2, he would scream. I'm not sure if that was autism or not because I'm sure a lot of kids don't love their strollers! She let him walk but always had to hold his hand. He liked to run off, which I know scared the heck out of her. He was the youngest so she never had to deal with a younger sibling in a stroller and walking with him. Anyways, that was a lot of useless information for you. If your child likes being in the stroller, that maybe just look for one that will accommodate their size? I've seen stroller that look like a single seat stroller with a platform and a bench on the back. The older child can stand on the platform and face forward or sit on th bench and face mom. The child will be between you and the stroller and between your arm when you push the stroller, so I thought maybe that would help to keep them from running but also allow them a little more freedom to sit and stand and not be as confined as a regular stroller?


----------



## kcmichelle

My autistic son also was very active and was out of the stroller before 2. But the few young girls I know with autism seems to be the opposite. They want to be pushed and scream if made to walk too much. My one friend had that issue until her daughter went to school and got the school bus. Good luck, maybe try and find one of those sit and stand strollers.


----------

